# Christmas - tree or no tree?



## poetry360

Who is putting up a tree this year?


----------



## Falcon

Since the kids are all grown up; no tree.


----------



## oakapple

Yes, we will have 2 Christmas trees here at Oakapple Towers. In different rooms of course, one green and one white.Garlands and lights on the mantel , a Christmas wreath on the door. We do this about the second week in December. The grandchildren like it, and come to that, we like it ourselves.


----------



## jujube

No tree this year.  We're going north (well, Virginia IS north) for Christmas on the 16th and won't be back til after the big day.  I'm not even going to get the electric candles out for the windows.  I'll do it real big next year to make up.   Back "in the day" I had over a thousand Santa Clauses from almost life-size to down to one carved from a grain of rice.  I would drag them out every year and put them everywhere.  I even had an all-Santa tree.  But a couple of years ago, I rented a booth at an antique mart and sold all but the most sentimental ones.  I don't think I'll ever collect anything again....it can get out of hand.


----------



## AprilT

No tree, or any other such accoutrements, well except for this frog I've had for eons that croaks out jingle bells when you squeeze the hand; it never gets old, I squeeze it's hand any time I come across it even when not the season.  

There's no children and really no foot traffic through my place, so, I don't see the point, it's just me, I can look at other peoples stuff from afar and not have to worry about the work.  A win for me as I see it.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Tiny little plug in ceramic tree only, and I playfully gripe to my husband each year that I have to go into the garage, get the tree, and put it up again. layful: :christmas2:


----------



## SifuPhil

No, no tree - roomie doesn't do it and I left that custom behind when I got divorced.


----------



## Pappy

Probably not. I do have a little two piece 3 foot tree with the lights already on. Didn't put it up last year so I'll see what the wife says.


----------



## Meanderer

Hi Poetry!  What a great thread!  We have a 71/2 foot artificial tree (fully assembled and pre-lit) in the attic, that I "chop down" and carry downstairs.  We also have a 36 inch aluminum tree, that we enjoy.  I also brought along a poem for the occasion:


----------



## Pappy

Anyone remember the aluminum trees with the rotating color wheel. Gad, they were ugly.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Depends on whether or not we have any new kids by then. We didn`t have one for about four years,then we did last year because we had kids here. So we`ll see....


----------



## Raven

We have a small artificial tree in the basement covered with plastic to keep the dust off it.
The lights stay on it and we will bring it up and put on decorations about the middle of December.
I find the little tree with coloured lights very cheery and it's not much trouble.

We always had a real fir tree until about ten years ago when we got the small fake tree.
It is less mess than a real tree but does not have the lovely scent.


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> Anyone remember the aluminum trees with the rotating color wheel. Gad, they were ugly.


I remember one from 1960.  You couldn't put strings of lights on it directly, so the revolving wheel added changing colors.  I thought it was "Futuristic", which is a word not used much today.  Plus the older folks didn't like it then either!  Today the word would be "Retro"!  (picture is not the one we had)

View attachment 11178


----------



## poetry360




----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Yup. Gonna put up the little bitty tree that was in DH's hospital room. It didn't have lights because the hospital wouldn't allow them, but it had little bitty ornaments. Those will go on it along with special ornaments that I saved over the years. Some were gifts and have sentimental value, just a bunch of favorites that each have their own story. It will be on top of a bookcase in my sitting room where I can admire it and remember where each of those special ornaments came from.


----------



## Meanderer

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Yup. Gonna put up the little bitty tree that was in DH's hospital room. It didn't have lights because the hospital wouldn't allow them, but it had little bitty ornaments. Those will go on it along with special ornaments that I saved over the years. Some were gifts and have sentimental value, just a bunch of favorites that each have their own story. It will be on top of a bookcase in my sitting room where I can admire it and remember where each of those special ornaments came from.


Here's one for you.  It is one my folks used.
View attachment 11179


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Awww. That's sweet. 

I have one that DH gave me the first Christmas we were married. It's a gold heart with our names and the year engraved on it.


----------



## Butterfly

Probably won't put one up, a lot of trouble for just me, and I won't be having Christmas dinner this year at my house.


----------



## hollydolly

I have a 7 foot tree in the attic...it's a beautiful tree when it's all dressed up, but I have no kids here or grandkids and very little footfall either over Christmas , so it does seem a lot of work for little reward.

However I do have a big one in the corner at work, it's already dressed and lit (thanks to a very excited colleague who loves Xmas) so I may just get my Tree fix from that..


----------



## Laurie

On my own this year so no tree,but I will decorate a little.

Anyway, the tree is a recent importation from the mainland, Prince Albert of Saxe Coburg Gotha, and we have enough of their influence thank you very much!


----------



## hollydolly

Recent laurie?...well relatively only.. Prince Albert brought the first one over from German in 1841...over a 160 years ago!! and the first ones in Britain were sold by Woolworth in 1880


----------



## oldman

We have about a 4 footer already decorated that we bring up out of the basement and uncover and plug it in. Then maybe just before New Years, its back in the basement.


----------



## Ralphy1

So the tree is gone for most, but how about stockings hung with care?


----------



## hollydolly

Ralphy...I always hang my stockings with care....don't want anything showing below the  hem line ya know...


----------



## LogicsHere

Will most definitely have a Christmas tree . . . it isn't Christmas without one for me. I can do without the presents, but don't take away my tree. I love Christmas time and sitting in the living room in the warmth of the colored lights is delightful. NOPE, gotta have a Christmas tree. If I wasn't caring for my mother or working any more, I would also put up my Christmas Village on my bookshelf. A lot of work, yes, but all worth it to me.


----------



## Lady

no Christmas tree  for me , i can never make them look nice i've had some lovely decorations but i can never get that special look that some 
trees have ,and of course i dont get visitors .


----------



## Meanderer

Yeah, they make a great night lite!
View attachment 11182


----------



## oldman

Ralphy1 said:


> So the tree is gone for most, but how about stockings hung with care?



We have two small Grandchildren yet; one is 8 and one is 9. They make sure Grandma hangs the stockings, especially theirs. I put candy coal in my little Grandson's last year and sat back and watched what he would do. He took it out of the stocking and looked at it first and then looked at me and said, "Very funny, Grandpa." It provided a good laugh.


----------



## Ralphy1

Well, I hope some of you at least have some spiked eggnog...


----------



## Meanderer

....found this in the archives oldman, from 2007.



FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE: SANTA CLAUS ENDS COAL TRADITION





DATE: Christmas Minus 5 Days, 2007

no-more-coal3NORTH POLE – Kris Kringle announced today that he has dropped the centuries-old tradition of stuffing coal into the stockings of naughty boys and girls. The decision comes at a time when record warm temperatures and thinning sea ice are threatening the very existence of Kringle’s North Pole toy-making and distribution center.

“In light of the prominent role of coal burning in global warming, Santa has decided that he can no longer in any way endorse the extraction of coal,” explained Ilbereth, Kringle’s spokes-elf. Poor behavior will not go unpunished, however. “Silicate rocks and organic mulch will be replacing coal in stockings, with the occasional mercury-free rotting sardine and DVD of An Inconvenient Truth for those extraordinarily naughty individuals.”


The final straw which impelled Santa to change the coal tradition this year, in particular, was the receipt by Kringle of several letters from prominent coal and energy lobbyists and top-ranking U.S. government officials. The letters were thanking Santa for depositing coal in their stockings last Christmas.


----------



## JustBonee

No tree anymore.  I gave all my ornaments away years ago, to my daughter's family for their big tree. ..
and besides, if I had a tree, it would look lonely without a bunch of presents under it .. and I'm not going there..

Bur yes Ralphy .... I love eggnog,  and have more than my fair share every year!


----------



## Laurie

hollydolly said:


> Recent laurie?...well relatively only.. Prince Albert brought the first one over from German in 1841...over a 160 years ago!! and the first ones in Britain were sold by Woolworth in 1880



Exactly.

We managed Christmas without them for 1,841 years, then some upstart German, who just happened to  own  vast forests of pine,  comes along and says we need a fir tree!


----------



## oakapple

Is it cold up there in Scotland Laurie? There seems to be a bit of ice in your soul ! It's Christmas we're talking about here, the tree, the lights etc! Just go with it and you'll enjoy it, particularly with a wee dram in your hand, a roaring log fire and a tartan rug on your knee.


----------



## jujube

View attachment 11206View attachment 11207View attachment 11208View attachment 11209

And if you don't have a tree, no worries.....just grab something in your backyard or garage and go to town!


----------



## Laurie

oakapple said:


> Is it cold up there in Scotland Laurie? There seems to be a bit of ice in your soul ! It's Christmas we're talking about here, the tree, the lights etc! Just go with it and you'll enjoy it, particularly with a wee dram in your hand, a roaring log fire and a tartan rug on your knee.



Bah Humbug!

Seriously though, I developed a phobia about Christmas when in my teens, and had bad problems with it. 

I've improved with age talking and joking about it helps me face the dragon, I don't get the mortal dread or the cold night sweats any more,  or fight suicide (ironically, my belief in the cause of it all helps me deal with that) any more (well, not too much) but still get the sick feeling in the pit of the stomach which starts with the first references (around September these days!) which gradually builds to a feeling of severe apprehension. which disappears when the New Year starts.


----------



## Lee

It's not Christmas for me without a tree. Go all out at Christmas with decorating. Put all my regular knick knacks and wall pictures away to be replaced with wreaths and all the other Christmassy stuff.

I even decorated my little outside ornamental tree that has dropped all it's leaves. Tied a few sprigs of fake spruce on it, one red bulb, one pine cone and call it "My Charlie Brown Christmas Tree" The neighbors think I have totally lost it.


----------



## Ralphy1

I wonder if Laurie would share what caused such a strange phobia and, Lee, you might think of a little counseling for your Christmas mania should it get any wilder...


----------



## Lee

hey Ralphy, I am now making a pair of Christmas Gnomes to grace the wine rack, real VELVET outfits, beards of real MOHAIR, I am spending more of those two little guys than I would spend on an outfit for myself. 

Call me crazy  Remember that old song "I Just Go Nuts At Christmas"  that me


----------



## Ralphy1

You are definitely out of control!  Perhaps an intervention by this forum is in order...:love_heart:


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 11223


----------



## Denise1952

poetry360 said:


> Who is putting up a tree this year?



My sis and I are She has one that is a fake one about 4 or 5 feet I think.  We love the lights and warmth of christmas decorations, and especially lights.  Can't afford outside stuff, let alone put it up, so we will do our decorating indoors


----------



## Denise1952

jujube!!  I love the ladder one!! They're all quite creative, lol!!


----------



## Denise1952

yep, they were, and no, nice smell, love the smell of a real christmas tree, although I haven't had one for some time


----------



## AprilT

Will you believe my dang frog finally croaked, I've had it I guess maybe 11 or so years and now the thing gives out when I was thinking of this thread and came across it while I was digging out something yesterday.  Gave the hand a sqeeze and no sound.  I was actually bummed.  I may take it to the toy doctor to see if I can get it's ticker going again.  :laugh:  Maybe show up at my cardio doc appointment had it over to the doc.  I can see the staff calling the psych ward then and there.  Well I always said I wanted a reprieve during the holidays.  

View attachment 11224


----------



## Laurie

Ralphy1 said:


> I wonder if Laurie would share what caused such a strange phobia and, Lee, you might think of a little counseling for your Christmas mania should it get any wilder...



No idea what caused it, it just developed during my teens, though it was not helped by my divorced parents railing at me over which one of them I chose to spend it with.

I get all the counselling I need from the Founder of the whole festival, but thank you for the interest.


----------



## Cookie

jujube - I like your alternative trees - 

- traditional trees are beautiful though and remind me of big family dinners of my childhood, everyone is now departed or moved away - so its minimalism here 

- thanks for reminding us of xmas coming up, I almost forgot.


----------



## Denise1952

AprilT said:


> Will you believe my dang frog finally croaked, I've had it I guess maybe 11 or so years and now the thing gives out when I was thinking of this thread and came across it while I was digging out something yesterday.  Gave the hand a sqeeze and no sound.  I was actually bummed.  I may take it to the toy doctor to see if I can get it's ticker going again.  :laugh:  Maybe show up at my cardio doc appointment had it over to the doc.  I can see the staff calling the psych ward then and there.  Well I always said I wanted a reprieve during the holidays.
> 
> View attachment 11224



I want a pic if you give it mouth to mouth, LMAO!!  Oh now I feel so guilty, made fun of your dead frog:sosad:

Hey my, uh, Teddy croaked too, that was given to me in 2005 when I had a surgery.  Loved the tune it play when you squeezed it's hand:


----------



## jujube

Light on the eggnog, please, but heavy on the "spike"....


----------



## Denise1952

Hey jujube, count me in on the spiked nog, easy on the nog:cheers:


----------



## Bullie76

I was given the below years ago. Great for single people not wanting to put much into decorating. I'll pull mine out of the box soon. 

http://quotes.lol-rofl.com/ceramic-christmas-tree/


----------



## debodun

My mom went all out with decorating both inside and out. Now that it's just me, I don't even bother with anything except a wreath on the front door. Have been trying to sell off all the vintage decorations, but for some reason, people would rather go to WalMart and buy crappy decorations made in China rather than spend a fraction of the price and get vintage ones.


----------



## rkunsaw

We don't put up decorations of any kind.  No one would ever see it but us and maybe the UPS driver if we happen to get a delivery.


----------



## Meanderer

rkunsaw said:


> We don't put up decorations of any kind.  No one would ever see it but us and maybe the UPS driver if we happen to get a delivery.


Have a cookie Larry!
View attachment 11248


----------



## rkunsaw

Thanks Jim, that was good.


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 11396


----------



## jujube

debodun said:


> My mom went all out with decorating both inside and out. Now that it's just me, I don't even bother with anything except a wreath on the front door. *Have been trying to sell off all the vintage decorations, but for some reason, people would rather go to WalMart and buy crappy decorations made in China rather than spend a fraction of the price and get vintage ones*.



I rented a booth at an antique store to sell all my Santas.  Of course, they didn't bring a fraction of what I had paid for them (or what others had paid for them and given to me as a gift) but it was a relatively effortless way to get rid of them.  I didn't have any luck with on-line selling.  I wasn't interested in shipping them.


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 11401


----------



## crochet lady

We have a small fiber optic christmas tree we bought many years ago at Family Dollar!! We drag it out every year, put it on a table, enjoy all the ever changing lights, put it away day after christmas. That's our little holiday decorating. Presents for each other is a whole 'nuther story!


----------



## Just plain me

I just uploaded a few of my pics from Christmas last year to my Album. Christmas 2013 if anyone would like to take a peek. Lots of work, don't know that I will be able to do it this year.


----------



## Just plain me

Meander loved your tree. Yes I do remember the rotating Christmas wheel and the aluminum trees. My Mom had one and I thought it was beautiful. Would like to have one now for the memories. Those were happy days before the depression sat in.


----------



## drifter

No Christmas tree here.


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 11435


----------



## SeaBreeze

Here's some Christmas trees of 2014...http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...rees-2014_n_6262224.html?utm_hp_ref=christmas


----------



## Pappy

We didn't put ours up last year and it just didn't seem right not to have one, so this year I got the 4 footer off the shelf and set it up. It's in 2 pieces and the lights are already on the tree. It's setting on our end table so that it can be seen from outside.


----------



## Vivjen

Trees put up yesterday; small one in the hall; larger one in the living room, so it can be seen from outside.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Here is ours! It's a 7 1/2 ft. tall artificial (3 sections) and the Star just misses touching the ceiling! 
We even put red lighted garland around our enclosed fireplace (behind the tree).


----------



## Happyflowerlady

From as early as I can remember, I have loved Christmas Trees !  My dad worked for the power company, so he was out in his big line truck every day. Throughout the year, he would spot what he deemed a perfect Christmas tree, and when it was time for us to put up our tree; he would cut it down (with his hand saw, of course) and bring it home tied on top of the line truck. 

My mother had old ornaments that they had saved for years, and some that my grandparents had put on their Christmas tree. One was a parrot made out of a piece of construction paper and colored by hand, and my dad had made it back when he was in First Grade.  That parrot always had a special place on every Christmas Tree. The ornaments were very delicate, and carefully packed away every year and put in large boxes on the top shelf of the bedroom closet. 
The garlands were next, and then the tinsel (actually made of tin back then, and very breakable) went on top. 
On the top of the tree was a very old ceramic-type of Christmas Angel, and she also had a little golden light  that illuminated her. 

The only kind of lights that we ever had on our Christmas tree were Bubble Lights. How I loved those Bubble Lights ! In the evenings, we turned off all of the lights in the front room, and just enjoyed the lights from the Christmas tree reflecting in the shining ornaments.  
Mom would put on the Bing Crosby Christmas Carols record on the little phonograph, and as we listened to White Christmas, and watched the flickering Bubble Lights; the world was perfect.

Of course, underneath the tree were the boxes of presents , all carefully wrapped by my mother, some to be opened on Christmas Eve, and some not until Christmas Morning.  
On the old buffet (that had belonged to my Grandmother) was usually a plate of homemade fudge, and a very, very old wooden church that my German grandmother had brought over when she came to America in 1901. 
I have no idea how long it had been in her family before that; but it had a music box inside that we could wind up and it played "Silent Night".   
The little church was painted white and sparkled with something that looked like snow. Inside was a little red Christmas light that made the cellophane windows of the church light up.  

Even though our house was nothing special, when Christmas came; it was a Magic World all of its own.....


----------



## ClassicRockr

I asked my wife last night, "Do you remember that electric rotating colored light that people use to put in front of their Christmas Tree? It would make the tree three or four different colors as it rotated." My parents had one and she said hers did also. 

And, those Bubble Lights........had them on the tree back home also. They had to warm up before they would start bubbling. 

Great thoughts about those "olden days", but those thoughts sure can make me feel *OLD* (somewhat, anyway).


----------



## SeaBreeze

Christmas tree made only of dried flowers.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Turn your beard into a Christmas tree with Beard Baubles. http://www.boredpanda.com/beard-baubles-christmas-decoration/


----------



## Meanderer

Ready for mower Christmas trees?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Here's our tiny little plug in tree.


----------



## AZ Jim

No kids (here), no tree.


----------



## Kadee

We put up a tree last year to welcome our new daughter in law from the Phillipines for her first Christmas in Australia. We  have not put one up this year only have a shelf size one in the corner. Son and DIL have two children one is just 17 months and likes shifting stuff so I thought it might be risky having a tree, the younger one is 6 months  and almost crawling so he will be into things also. They live in NSW but will be here today sometime for two weeks, we live walking distance from a nice quiet beach
we are expecting nice mild weather over Christmas period ( 24 - 26c most days) it will be nice to spend a little time at the beach 
Also expecting our 9 year old grandaughter and her mother ( my daughter)


----------



## Georgia Lady

No Christmas tree in my house.  House is too small for my large family, I go to daughter's homes for Christmas.


----------



## Cookie

Not this year.  SeaBreeze your little plug in tree is so sweet.


----------

